# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Φωτιστικό Led

## kostas salonika

Σήμερα από γνωστό super market πήρα 2 φωτιστικά led για της κλούβες μου.περιεχουν και μαγνήτη και αυτοκόλλητα.θα τοποθετηθούν με μαγνήτη πανό στα ταψακια για να φέγγουν στο από κάτω κλουβί.με ένα μικρό πάτημα αφής ξεκινάει η λουτουργεια  του.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Τα εχω παρει Κωστα , χαμενη περιπτωση , δεν αξιζει

----------


## kostas salonika

Αντώνη και εγώ δοκιμαστικά τα πήρα.αν και δεν με βοηθάει κατι στο φως προσκοπικά σε εμένα.δεν κάνω ούτε πρόωρη εκτροφή αλλά και όταν νύχτωσει τα πουλιά δεν τα ενοχλώ.τα πήρα για τέτοιο καιρό συννεφιασμένο και τέτοια εποχή που μπορεί και μεσημέρι να έιναι λίγο το φως της μέρας και όταν  πάω στα πουλιά να το ανάβω να τα βλέπω καλύτερα.ξερω άμα δεν βάλεις λεντοταινια με κανονική ισχύ ρεύματος δουλειά δεν γίνετε ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα δοκίμασα τελικά.δεν κάνουν αν και έβαλα 2 σε κάθε κλουβί το φως είναι λίγο ...και εστιάζει σε ένα σημείο ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Τουλάχιστον να χρησιμοποιηθούν κάπου αλλού για να μην πάνε τα λεφτά χαμένα

----------


## kostas salonika

Xaxa Μανώλη ναι.τα έβαλα στην κουζίνα κάτω από τα ντουλάπια σαν φωτισμό ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

αφου σου το ειπα , χαμενη περιπτωση .το πεταξα στα σκουπιδια 




> Τα δοκίμασα τελικά.δεν κάνουν αν και έβαλα 2 σε κάθε κλουβί το φως είναι λίγο ...και εστιάζει σε ένα σημείο ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Ναι Αντώνη αλλά τα είχα πάρει ήδη.επρεπε  να κάνω post πριν τα πάρω ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

